# 2001 Simplicity Regent won't turn off with key.



## jrheineck28 (8 mo ago)

My 2001 Simplicity Regent won't turn off using the key in the ignition switch. It will start the engine though. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JR, welcome to the forum.

To turn off the engine, your key switch provides a ground circuit to the ignition coil to kill spark. There is a wire running from the ignition coil to the keyswitch for this purpose. The wire may be disconnected, broken, or maybe a corroded connection. Also, the keyswitch may be defective, or maybe the keyswitch needs a cleanup to the ground connection.


----------



## jrheineck28 (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello JR, welcome to the forum.
> 
> To turn off the engine, your key switch provides a ground circuit to the ignition coil to kill spark. There is a wire running from the ignition coil to the keyswitch for this purpose. The wire may be disconnected, broken, or maybe a corroded connection. Also, the keyswitch may be defective, or maybe the keyswitch needs a cleanup to the ground connection.


Thanks, I will give that a try!


----------

